# Just got myself a bargain.



## Guest (Jan 26, 2011)

........................


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

My lil Babies said:


> Aint Ebay great! I just got myself a Imac Fantasy cage for a Fiver. I'm well pleased as I usually get outbidded. The seller listed it purely as Hamster cage and said collection only. I emailed him and asked if he would post and he said that wasnt a problem. Now to buy some cage furnishings.


Wow that is a fantastic bargain


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2011)

I know, Im really quite excited as I've been after this cage for a while. Looks like I'm going to get my hamster soon. My husband thinks I'm mad getting excited over a hamster but I love them and havent had one for about 15 years. I'm going to give the RSPCA a call and see if they have any for adoption. I could go to pets at home but I'd rather not really unless they have one in their adoption unit.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Wow that is amazing!! xx


----------

